# New to catfish



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just recently got interested in catfishing and I have yet to find a good spot around Columbus to fish.I'm not sure if I'm looking in the right places or not... Does anyone have any tips? 

Thanks


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I've heard Buckeye Lake, Alum Creek, Delaware Res., and the Scioto River are all good places. Right now the cats are chowing down getting ready for spawning and are starting to move into shallower water. Fish under shady trees or close to submerged timber in 3-5 foot of water and you should get something. If you don't have shad try 2-3" live bluegills, chubs, or worms under a bobber. Right now is my favorite time for bobber fishing structure. It gets the heart pumping when you see a lighted bobber take off under the water. 

Good Luck


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

couple questions, night, day or both? whats the best size hook?, because i was using a weight line and a nightcrawler with a 1/0 hook, because i also just got into catfishing, and nobody i have really talked to has givin me anything really usefull for cats


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Most catfishermen like the night time, the cats are active at night and like to move into the shallows to feed. That being said it also depends on time of year. In the winter the hottest part of the day can be great for getting the cats up and moving. Hook size greatly depends on what your after, and your bait choice and your rig. But I would move up to a 4/0 at minimum. Also consider your line, 6lb mono wont hold even a decent size channel, they are very strong. Don't get me wrong it can be done but why risk it. All of the places mentioned above are great starting points. Good luck.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I caught over 70 NICE channel cats in my last 2 outings...you dont need to kill innocent little bluegill or disgusting shad..just get some raw frozen shrimp let it thaw in the fridge and take it out there but keep it cool if possible cause once it starts stinking they wont eat it. I prefer circle hooks and have my drag set real low so when it starts running I just pinch the line and it sets the hook. I sometimes use big bobbers which I prefer but bottom is fine. O ya middle of the day is cool too as long as you have a little wind and some clouds. not saying you cant catch them on bg(which I have) or shad. just shrimp is way easier to use and has yielded similar results. I use 10 and 20 pound mono


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

A lot of the state parks in your area has some really good fishing for cats. I would recommend a 4/0 or larger circle hook and 15-20 pound line. Best bait is cut shad. Other baitfish will work also. Shrimp can be very effective as well but you will catch more and bigger cats on shad (natural forage) Spillways can be very good as well to fish. I fish Deer Creek quite a bit and have done very well in the spillway for both channels and flatheads plus you can alway throw a jig out there and catch a nice Saugeye.


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I picked up some tackle last weekend and I'm going to hit Madison Lake tomorrow. I went to Deer Creek last weekend and I got a decent sized carp. At least I'm catching something.....


----------

